# Fallout New Vegas Ladebildschirm hängt



## NickNameRandomNumber (6. Juli 2015)

*Fallout New Vegas Ladebildschirm hängt*

Habe  im Fallout 4 Fieber  mal wieder Fallout  New Vegas  angeschmissen. Leider friert der  Ladebildschirm  beim  Laden  von  Spielständen ständig ein .  
Hier nochmal kurz meine Hardware:
Win 8.1
IntelCore i5 4440
Nvidia Geforce GTX650
8GB Ram

Das Problem tritt scheinbar häufiger auf und hab natürlich erstmal selbstständig versucht es zu lösen. Erstmal im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet,  die Zeile bUseThreadedAI=0 zu bUseThreadedAI=1 abgeändert  und unter General die Zeile iNumHWThreads=4 für die Kerne hinzugefügt. 
Will aber alles nicht funktionieren. Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen ? 

Danke im Voraus  und  LG,
Jan


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Tritt es denn bei alten Spielständen auf oder auch bei welchen, die du seit der Neuinstallation neu erstellt hast? Hast du das Game bei Steam aktiviert (ich glaube das geht inzwischen auch nachträglich, wodurch die Chance auf einen passenden Patch größer ist) ?


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (6. Juli 2015)

Ist ein Spielstand von vor 2 Tagen also recht neu  und ja über Steam gekauft und installiert.  Hab auch schon 6 Std gespielt dazwischen aber nur 2 mal das Spiel geladen. Und das hat manchmal bis zu 15 Anläufe gebraucht. Gelegentlich lädt es dann auch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Treiber für Grafikkarte, Board, Sound sind aber alle aktuell? Vlt. auch mal Sachen, die im Hintergrund laufen, abschalten - kann auch zB ein Virenscanner sein, oder auch ein Überwachungstool für die Grafikkarte oder so - auch FRAPs hat bei mir schon mal bei nem Game gestört.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (7. Juli 2015)

Habs jetzt nochmal im Kompatibilitätsmodus Win 7 ausprobiert. Funktioniert Hatte es vorher nur mit XP  SP 2 und 3 gemacht. Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

